# Luce incidente



## sterrenzio

Buon pomeriggio!

Stavolta si tratta di scegliere la _preposizione _giusta. Ecco il contesto:


Attraverso questo test, dopo avere individuato le lesioni pigmentate dubbie, le stesse vengono illuminate *con *una luce incidente


Une fois les lésions pigmentées douteuses détectées, ce test permet de les illuminer *par/avec/à l'aide d'*une lumière incidente


Grazie


----------



## Paquita

J'utiliserais "par" ou "à l'aide de" mais il me semble qu'"éclairer" serait plus approprié qu'"illuminer".

Attends d'autres avis.


----------



## matoupaschat

Dai miei studi, mi sembra di ricordare che all'epoca si usava dire "un examen sous éclairage en lumière incidente". Bisognerebbe comunque continuare la frase...


----------



## sterrenzio

Penso che *sous éclairage en lumière incidente  *sia esatto, ma data la costruzione della frase, penso sia più appropriato de les éclairer *à* *l'aide d'*une lumière incidente

Grazie ancora


----------



## matoupaschat

"À l'aide" è corretto, ma mi sembra meno "scientifico". È solo un'opinione. 
Stammi bene!


----------

